# If you nubbed a Nub, what would you call it?



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

IMHO, 

If I nubbed a Nub, I would like to say I had a Nub Squared.

Tonights lineup is Havana Club Anejo 7 Anos and a Nub Habano 466. Let me just say that the pair went well together. The cigar was not like I thought it was going to be. Most of the time I think of full body, I think of a strong cigar that is not as smooth at it was tonight. The fullness came with the fullness of flavor through out. As you can see I had a Nub Squared tonight. I could not put this cigar down. The flavor was so smooth and rich. It was only when I started to get some tooth pick burn I could not do it anymore. I only wish I had more of them. I smoked this bad boy for 1.5 hours and it was freekin good. The even more wonderful thing that it didn't leave a bad aftertaste when smoking it down that much.A formal review will come tomorrow in the review section. Thanks Sam for creating such a wonderful cigar.


----------



## drscholl14 (Oct 14, 2006)

That's my first sighting of a nub! That looks awesome. Great pics too.


----------



## Tha Criddler (Jul 26, 2007)

I can't wait to see one of those things in real life. They look sooo short and fat.


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Now that's nubbed! Looks like one helluva cigar. I can't wait to try all of the Nub line!:dribble:


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

Damn that looks good! Can't wait to fire one of those bad boys up myself.


----------



## texasmatt (Feb 25, 2008)

Oh man, that's exactly the one I want to try first. April is too far away.


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

I want mine!!!


----------



## GatorMike (Sep 23, 2007)

n2. Nice.


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

Thanks for sharing Sam. I'm so excited for the public release


----------



## Sea Jay (Jan 28, 2008)

I kinight you, "The Nub Wizard"!

Nice photos.


----------



## boomerd35 (Apr 24, 2007)

Great write up Sam. I had the same feelings about the NUb I tried- smooth and rich. Not full bodied in the overpowering sense of the word. But some people want full body just cause they think they need the "oomph"..This NUb has a medium to full body, but is smooth indeed.


----------



## CHRIS7891011 (Apr 1, 2007)

Friggin awesome.


----------



## hiway_86 (Jan 9, 2008)

Great pictures!! Cant wait to try one myself


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

i want one. nice pics


----------



## Cameroon-swoon-cl (Apr 19, 2007)

Dang man, every one has got to stop posting these nub "pre-release" light-ups. I'm droolin' like a hyena over here :dribble:

I'm with Smokinj - can't wait for these baby's to get out to us common folk. As soon as I get my hands on some, I will be spending the day I get them just relaxing and giving them my undivided attention.


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Did you try a NUB stand? I cant wait for these to come out.


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

I wish you guys would stop teasing us and tell us when they are coming out. I cant wait to try them.


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

I can't wait for April those are gonna be a nice Birthday present to myself


----------



## cdowden3691 (Nov 13, 2007)

Nice, it looks very, very nice. Can't wait to finally try a Nub...


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

DOZER said:


> Did you try a NUB stand? I cant wait for these to come out.


Houston conditions last night would cooperate with trying one. The winds were gusting about 25-30 mph from the south. I was sitting at the north and still would get some swirls.


----------



## xavier_chino (Apr 19, 2007)

Wow, that looks so nice. can't wait to try one.


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

That looks very good Sam!!! Thanks for sharing the photos


----------



## Slow Triathlete (Jun 14, 2007)

Awesome!!


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

way to go Cypress, i cant wait to get my hands on one (or some) of those...

have they already been released? i mean, there are more pics of Nubs being posted everyday than there are of any other cigar lately...hmmm :baffled:


----------



## Darren's Godiva (Jul 16, 2007)

Nice review Sam...great pics. I plan on smoking my this week...


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

Good stuff Sam!


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Very nice, I didn't have a tootpick when I smoked my so had to put it down before I burned my finger tips off LOL


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G (Aug 20, 2007)

A nubbed Nub is called an Nnnn


----------



## Shelby07 (May 1, 2007)

I'd call it a nub-nub


----------



## chip1922 (Jan 13, 2008)

It looks damn good


----------



## patefengreen (Sep 27, 2007)

Cypress said:


> Houston conditions last night would cooperate with trying one. The winds were gusting about 25-30 mph from the south. I was sitting at the north and still would get some swirls.


Oh yeah, it was pretty windy last night. Troy and I sat out on the porch with a couple of non-NUbs, but it was enjoyable nonetheless. (I need to post a pix or two myself later!)

Thanks for sharing the pictures, Sam. But you know that when you get to the end of the NUb you're dUN! (I know, pretty lame but what the hell!)


----------



## Poss253a (Oct 14, 2007)

Nubbing a Nub...I would call it nub²(squared).


----------



## dravensghost (Sep 21, 2007)

looks and sounds amazing
thanks for the info and pics


----------

